# Need help with Mummy facepaint.



## thud (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi folks,
I'm going as a mummy this year and desperately need help with the face painting portion of it. I was thinking of getting the monster wheel from Ben Nye, http://www.stagemakeuponline.com/02-EW/Professional-Makeup-Wheels-Ben-Nye.html but am not sure what sort of foundation, sealer, or brushes/sponges I might need as well.

Also, any tips on doing an actually mummy face paint would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

For a mummy I would go with latex stretch and stipple and the simply drybrush with acrylics. do you have a photo of a certain look you are going for?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There are a series of how-to videos here on mummy makeup that show some basic techniques:

http://www.ehow.com/video_2370436_brown-base-paint-mummy-makeup.html

And an Instructables tutorial that covers makeup and costume if you're looking for additional ideas:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Mummy-Makeup-and-Costume-Tutorial/


----------



## thud (Sep 22, 2008)

Allen H said:


> For a mummy I would go with latex stretch and stipple and the simply drybrush with acrylics. do you have a photo of a certain look you are going for?


Good question. I'd love to be able to pull of a look achieved by this full mask, http://gifttogo.info/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/e6191_halloween_masks_517R2HmSHdL.jpg but will probably need to tone it down a bit. I'll be at a party geared towards kids and may have to run herd on my youngest as well. So I can't scare the poo out of him. (yet)

Could you expand on the "latex stretch and stipple" for me?


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Thud, the latex stretch and stipple method is basically what it sounds like, you stretch a bit of your skin, stipple a thin layer of liquid latex over it, wait a few minutes for it to dry and the powder it, then let it spring back. All those tiny wrinkles are suddenly huge deep canyons in your face. It works best on your cheeks, because you can just puff your face up like a hamster and paint on top of it.

I don't know how old you are, but basically, the older you are the easier this is, because you have more lose skin to play with.

http://www.theeffectslab.com/stipple-aging.htm This tutorial can probably explain it best.


----------

